# Lazy Glasses - What Do You Think?



## SeaBreeze (Aug 10, 2013)

Lazy glasses, would you be interested?  http://www.thinkgeek.com/product/f43a/


----------



## Anne (Aug 10, 2013)

I might; if I knew they really work.  It would make reading in bed a lot easier, for sure.


----------



## Jillaroo (Aug 10, 2013)

_I have seen them before, i wonder if they really work, it would make it easier for people who love to read in bed_:hair:


----------



## Diwundrin (Aug 10, 2013)

I'm a bit wary about the quality of Thinkgeek's stuff.  Love getting their spam, and looking at the fun stuff they sell but I also read the reviews of their products and they don't always smell very roselike.  

I bought some stuff from them that was okay if it had cost half what it did but was nowhere near as great as they touted it.  The glasses may work, don't know, but I wonder if they're worth the asking price quality wise. 

$A9.50  (around $US8.90?) and free postage (to OZ) on eBay, so I rest my case. 



[URL="http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/138/06gz.jpg/"][IMG]http://img138.imageshack.us/img138/1496/06gz.jpg[/URL]


----------

